# Pepper spray is a generic



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Oooooooooooooooooo-kaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....

Either Mr X is seriously behind on his medication or he's testing the spam filters. Leave his posts alone, and back away slowly. They *may* be booby-trapped.....


----------

